# Pro.Chem Anavar 50mg vs 10mg Price Difference and Fat Loss



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi guys, Was just wondering why is anavar 50mg SO MUCH cheaper than 10mg? Do labs add winstrol to anavar 50mg to cut costs? Is pro.chem 50mg anavar legit?.. On side note is anavar oral stand alone at 50mg/75mg sufficient to help maintain muscle on fat loss using clen/t3/ec stack? What pct do I need? I'm 29 male.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

same pct as any other, nolva/clomid 4 weeker, maybe hcg throughout if u desire. i think most people say anavar is **** under 100mg/day.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Higher production costs obviously. Bigger tubs.

Or your source might just be ripping you off


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reply guys, appreciate it...

@ItsaSecret

So I run nolv and clomid at same time for 4 weeks?... And yes I think I will run anavar at 100mg for 8 weeks instead.. Someone told me to run anavar with test but I don't know if its worth it on a weight loss stack.. What do you think?

@Irish Beast

I hear you but my source is a trusted distributor for pro chem labs and prices are same as other sources I've looked at. What I'm saying is 60x50mg costs just under double the price of 100x10mg anavar, so you must be mad to buy the 10mg specialy if you gonna run it at 100mg a day, just don't get how it's so much cheaper..


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

xPaPix said:


> Thanks for the reply guys, appreciate it...
> 
> @ItsaSecret
> 
> ...


yes and yes worth it if u value the use of ur penis


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> yes and yes worth it if u value the use of ur penis


Loooool that actually made me laugh.. Thanks dude


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

xPaPix said:


> Loooool that actually made me laugh.. Thanks dude


wont make u laugh if it happens bro, im shutdown as **** feel like empty and depressed and **** and my dick doesnt work lol, its not niceeeeeeee


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> wont make u laugh if it happens bro, im shutdown as **** feel like empty and depressed and **** and my dick doesnt work lol, its not niceeeeeeee


LMAO stop man your killing me... but I know how it is tough, I took winni few years bak and when I came off it I tired to get some jiggy time with my chick and guss what? Yes my dick was defo M.I.A, was as limp as a shrimp. Had to eat p***y for rest of the night as punishment looool... Hope you recover soon bro.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

xPaPix said:


> LMAO stop man your killing me... but I know how it is tough, I took winni few years bak and when I came off it I tired to get some jiggy time with my chick and guss what? Yes my dick was defo M.I.A, was as limp as a shrimp. Had to eat p***y for rest of the night as punishment looool... Hope you recover soon bro.


how long did it take you to recover? im pretty ****ed lol my balls are like grapes atm, should get my hcg tomorrow and blast the **** out of it, and hopefully get somewhere back near normality


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> how long did it take you to recover? im pretty ****ed lol my balls are like grapes atm, should get my hcg tomorrow and blast the **** out of it, and hopefully get somewhere back near normality


Lool woow, dude my balls where literly like peas, i was ashamed of myself, felt like crying myself to sleep, Took me just over a week to recover from what I remember, I was taking loads of OTC test boosters and wached f*** load of free porn online lmao.. tbh the idiot I got the winni from told me I didn't need the pct as dosage was low. Was my 1st time so I didn't know any better, lucky nothing perminent happen.. But yeah I know how you feel so good luck with it bro, hope you get your mojo back real soon..


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

xPaPix said:


> Lool woow, dude my balls where literly like peas, i was ashamed of myself, felt like crying myself to sleep, Took me just over a week to recover from what I remember, I was taking loads of OTC test boosters and wached f*** load of free porn online lmao.. tbh the idiot I got the winni from told me I didn't need the pct as dosage was low. Was my 1st time so I didn't know any better, lucky nothing perminent happen.. But yeah I know how you feel so good luck with it bro, hope you get your mojo back real soon..


a ****ing week? wtf lol ur lucky. ty for ur kind words


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> a ****ing week? wtf lol ur lucky. ty for ur kind words


Well for few days it was completely dead, dick was in a coma on life support but few days after I was popping semis and then it recovered so yeah I was lucky lol..


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Anavar is being re-asessed now that the 50mg tablets are making a decent daily dose affordable. I found 2 of the ROHM 50mg tablets a day (split into 4 halves) fantastic especially if you turbocharge it with some test prop and creatine.

I've just started using the Prochem 50mg tabs today, so I can't tell you too much about them. They are big fat yellow things just like the ROHM ones, but they are different. they can be snapped easily in two by hand. The ROHM ones have to be bitten in two. I don't care if you're a strongman who can tear phone books, you'll never snap a ROHM 50mg anavar.

Prochem have a pretty good rep, they're a steady reliable vauxhall cavalier of a lab who are unlikely to throw it all away by putting winstrol in their anavar tabs. ROHM would do it, but tell you about it and callit "double X" or something. Their products are always good, but in a mad offbeat way, with strange blends.

ROHM are like Robbie Williams to Prochem's steady, reliable Gary Barlow.

10mg anavar tablets are probably a good buy for female bodybuilders, who typically get great results from 5mg or 10mg a day. I remember reading a post from a female bodybuilder who loved the ROHM 50s, but was fed up of biting them into little pieces.

50mg tablets are great value. I didn't get any noticeable side effects from 100mg except great strength, hard muscles and a nice tight midsection. I really recommend creatine with anavar. The two together increase ATP synthesis or something. Whatever it is, it works.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh, PCT will be relatively easy after 50mg or 75mg of anavar a day. Its one of the least-suppressive steroids.

You may also consider mast prop. A 10ml vial works out cheap compared to 20 days of anavar tablets, plus you get a proviron-type effect on SHBG, aromatase, and your sex drive. And no liver stress (although anavar is one of the liver-friendliest methylated oral steroids)


----------



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> Anavar is being re-asessed now that the 50mg tablets are making a decent daily dose affordable. I found 2 of the ROHM 50mg tablets a day (split into 4 halves) fantastic especially if you turbocharge it with some test prop and creatine.
> 
> I've just started using the Prochem 50mg tabs today, so I can't tell you too much about them. They are big fat yellow things just like the ROHM ones, but they are different. they can be snapped easily in two by hand. The ROHM ones have to be bitten in two. I don't care if you're a strongman who can tear phone books, you'll never snap a ROHM 50mg anavar.
> 
> ...


Great in debth info dude thanks.. Do you think I'm better off using OneRip 200 instead of the test prop/mast prop? It contains both and tren too and would work out around the same price.


----------

